# [SOLVED] icontweaker internet explorer icon fix?



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

hey guys. this might be posted in the wrong section, but i saw "window modding", and figured i might be able to get help with a lil' windows mod problem i'm having.


i'm using icontweaker to make my windows xp desktop look like vista. the problem i'm having is i use opera, and when i changed to vista it changed my opera icon on my start menu to the internet explorer icon. does anyone know how to change this one specific icon back to what it's supposed to be? i looked everywhere under "icon" and couldn't figure it out...


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: icontweaker internet explorer icon fix?*

Richt click the icon, >> *Properties* >> *Change Icon*


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: icontweaker internet explorer icon fix?*

ok when i right click this it only gives me three options for internet settings, and ones remove icon.. i resolved it though. not sure why i didn't think of this before....

1. remove icon 
2. right click start>explore
3. make Opera folder
4. copy paste shortcut opera exe from c:/>program files>opera
5. drag and dropped it into my start menu from the folder


----------

